# Nice mahi at ramp 44



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Was checking TW's report like I do most days and came across this. I know chicken dolphin show up at some of the piers there a couple of times a year but one this big out of the surf is pretty amazing. https://twsbaitandtackle.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/nick-walke1.jpg


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I saw this yesterday. Looked like on a drum rig. Crazy!


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

that is what I love about saltwater fishing, you never know whats going to bite your hook.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

That is just,,, (a fish tail /s ).. AWESOME anyways! :beer:opcorn:
Catch of the year here on P & S !!!

*GARBO* *GARBO*? Where art thou?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

LEADDRAFT said:


> That is just,,, (a fish tail /s ).. AWESOME anyways! :beer:opcorn:
> Catch of the year here on P & S !!!
> 
> *GARBO* *GARBO*? Where art thou?


We are investigating this Ramp 44 Mahi Mahi Report up here at Langley in McLean Virginia.

I was asked to quit fishing to assist in a major investigation of the MAN Tournament results for last 2 Years. Some folks were tired of losing and they wanted answers, (These folks are mostly whiners and short casters with lousy rotten bait mostly, but in order to keep things fair in the MAN we have to look at every inquiry.) 

MAN Tournament Officials would go back further than 2 Years but it is tough enough to get reliable witnesses to remember what happened yesterday, much less last few Months, these folks that fish full Time for Drum are not the Sharpest Pencils in the Box if you know what I mean.....

#1 Drum Pro seems to have either outside help or supernatural ability to out fish others, and Rand Corp and Langley believe their may be a Russian or Chinese Influence that is affecting the results, I mean what other reason could there be? 

Who really owns *Pure Fishing?*

FYI #1 OBX catch for 2018 so far is a 10 Year old Drum Pro from the Seventh Grade who slid 8 Citation Drum on the Beach, and happens to have several Barbi Dolls.... not this Mahi Mahi purported to be from Ramp 44, I mean the background is North Side of the Point and the person holding the Mahi Mahi looks a lot like the #1 Drum Pro, but in this age of Fake News and Photo Shop who really knows?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Sounds like a "Special Subcommittee" will have to formed and Subpoenas to Testify will be handed out . The cover up will be uncovered . 
Don't stop till every email on every private server is out in the open , The Out Rage of it all !!


----------

